# Blue Bloods Season 1 thread (Spoilers)



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Not sure how much interest there is going to be, especially with a "not for me" thead so thought I'd start a season thread.

I like the cast and thought the Pilot was interesting, so I plan to keep the SP. Thought it did a good job introducing the family relationships and set up a good story.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

I mostly just tuned in to check in on Tom Selleck's mustache, but the 'twist' in the latter half will have me coming back for a couple of episodes. They obviously kept references to the Blue Templars to a minimum, to avoid revealing whether Tom's character is a bad guy or not.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Tom was the original draw for me, too, though not exactly for the same thing. I was surprised how many others in the cast I recognized.

I hope Tom's character isn't part of the secret squirrel society since they killed his son. But I think they can make it interesting for us trying to figure it out.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

I think there's a lot they can do with the Blue Templars and the writers didn't want to blow their wad in the first episode. Maybe they didn't turn out to be bad guys in their later years after all? Maybe there's another organization within the police that has it in their interests to pin stolen evidence and murders on them? Or maybe there was a schism and their direction did change, with Tom's character being on the side of the milder faction? Maybe he wanted to expose them himself but that either turned out to be impossible, or required some kind of long term, unsanctioned sleeper operation of his own?

Of course, if I were the rookie, I would have just blurted out 'So Dad, the Blue Templars... do you guys get full medical with dental?' while they were fishing.


----------



## phil75070 (Oct 6, 2004)

I am not a big Selleck fan and doubted that I would keep it as a SP, but this first episode was much better than I expected and I will continue to watch it for the time being.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

They were filming this outside my apartment a few days ago. The policemen looked like tv cops. I hadn't really realized there was a difference until I saw them out there.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

Interesting. Selleck was the draw for me, but . . . glad there were many who DID like this show.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Strong cast. The kidnapping story was weak and I thought the show was going to be a disappointment after the first 30 minutes, but the inter-familial tension and Blue Templars storyline in the second half was plenty to keep the SP.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I started to rewatch the ep and noticed that when the Donnie Wahlberg character opened his safe at the beginning of the ep that there was a short close up on a pin in the safe. Maybe a horse head with a couple of crossed swords on it? Wonder if Danny is a Blue Templar?


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

I liked it. I hope the Blue Templar subplot doesn't dominate the show. There's enough other stuff to keep it interesting.


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Tom was the original draw for me, too, though not exactly for the same thing. I was surprised how many others in the cast I recognized.


Not Donnie Walberg was the draw for me. Have never cared for Selleck, but Walberg always does "angry white man" well, so I decided to check it out because of him.

Just don't like that CBS is drawing from several theatrical movies. Can't think of the name of the one with the brothers that was out a couple years ago - one was a cop and one was a criminal. Also, the FBI asking the youngest brother to go underdover immediately seems to be a copy of that copy movie with Leonardo Decaprio from a couple years ago as well.

Lastly, think youngest brother seems WAY too young to have gone to law school AND been a lawyer before giving it up to become a cop. They really needed some older for this part.

So far, I'm keeping the SP though since there were some interesting relatiionshps here and at least it's not another CSI. 

Cheryl


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Good to see JJ from American Dreams getting another show...

I started it and didn't have high expectations, but it really impressed me. I will definitely keep watching it. Good family dynamics.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

My wife enjoyed the show very much. I'm OK with it. Finally glad to have a show we both can watch, like American Dreams. A very likeable cast. Interesting family dynamics with the crusty old great-grandad. I also hope the Blue Templar subtext doesn't dominate the show.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I loved this show. Then again, anything that has Tom Selleck in it will have my vote. I hope it sticks around for a very long time. I will love even just looking at him week after week!!!

A funny thing to me was the fact that they went to "Inwood". I grew up in the Five Towns on Long Island (Inwood is one of the Five Towns). Where they went wasn't Inwood, which is much more suburban than that. They were probably somewhere in Brooklyn.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I didn't think I would like this show and almost deleted it before watching. Glad I didn't. I was really impressed and plan on keeping it around.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I started to rewatch the ep and noticed that when the Donnie Wahlberg character opened his safe at the beginning of the ep that there was a short close up on a pin in the safe. Maybe a horse head with a couple of crossed swords on it? Wonder if Danny is a Blue Templar?


Wait, that was Danny? I had remembered Frank (Selleck's character) as having the pin in his safe.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't remember seeing Frank in a safe or with a pin, but Danny definitely had the pin in his safe. At the beginning of the show Danny got his gun out of the safe and they showed a closeup of the pin when he closed the safe.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Oh, I believe you. There was probably a montage of people getting ready for the graduation ceremony at the beginning, and I wasn't paying enough attention to notice who had the safe. Paints a different picture than I thought, now that Frank isn't the possibly corrupt/vigilante cop.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Blue Templars? I haven't watched this yet (I've got it recorded), but this phrase alone makes me think I should delete it. I don't have a problem with scifi/conspiracy theory stuff on scifi shows (I love it), but on a series I thought was supposed to be somewhat realistic? Really? Somebody, please tell me I am wrong, and I'll watch. But if this has any resemblance to the atrocities called National Treasure, let me know so I can run.

As for Tom Selleck, ugh. My dad looked like him. Seriously. I HATED the mustache.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

It's realistic. The Blue Templars are explained by Internal Affairs as a clandestine group of renegade cops who at first started out with good intentions, but supposedly began to abuse their power and became corrupt. I'm not too sure the final word is out on that last part though.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

jschuur said:


> It's realistic. The Blue Templars are explained by Internal Affairs as a clandestine group of renegade cops who at first started out with good intentions, but supposedly began to abuse their power and became corrupt. I'm not too sure the final word is out on that last part though.


Doesn't that almost describe _The Shield_? As soon as they revealed the circumstances of the brother's death, it reminded me of the first episode.


----------



## northmoor (Feb 9, 2005)

I thought the first ep was okay. I hadn't watched it last Friday, but read some news that it seemed to do pretty well for a late Friday night slot. It was good enough that I'll definitely be recording it again, even though I'm not big Selleck fan. The rest of the cast seems pretty good.


----------



## SorenTodd (May 26, 2009)

> _Lastly, think youngest brother seems WAY too young to have gone to law school AND been a lawyer before giving it up to become a cop. They really needed some older for this part._


Will Estes is a month away from turning 32, but he looks a whole lot younger.

I thought he never was a lawyer and had dropped out of law school? I'm sure there's some online synopsis of his character somewhere.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

The Second episode was good. To me it is important that they have interesting crime stories also.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

How long will Frank and the Reporter keep their relationship secret?

Danny is an interesting character. Good cop and bad cop all in one. Pin in Danny's safe from the first ep was the same that was given to the youngest bro (what is his name?) in the latest recruitment attempt.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

I haven't finished episode 2 yet as my wife fell asleep about halfway through, but I hope they explain away the multi-racial gang somehow. In fact, just last night, on Family Guy they made a joke about that exact thing.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

I watched ep 1 and decided it had nothing of interest for me. And that's too bad because it has three people who I like in it (Selleck, Monahan, and Walburg). Looks like it's going to be too much drama (overdone), conspiracies, and secret organizations. Bah, I'll stick with Terriers on FX.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I don't remember seeing Frank in a safe or with a pin, but Danny definitely had the pin in his safe. At the beginning of the show Danny got his gun out of the safe and they showed a closeup of the pin when he closed the safe.


Agreed - I can't remember now if it was an ad for the program, but they showed the shot of the gun & the pin in the safe, and the dog tags next to the pin clearly read "Daniel".


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

speedcouch said:


> Just don't like that CBS is drawing from several theatrical movies. Can't think of the name of the one with the brothers that was out a couple years ago - one was a cop and one was a criminal. Also, the FBI asking the youngest brother to go underdover immediately seems to be a copy of that copy movie with Leonardo Decaprio from a couple years ago as well.


I think the first one you're talking about was "We Own the Night" with Mark Wahlberg and Wahkeen Phoenix. Walberg was a cop, Phoenix a criminal, and their dad played by Robert Duvall was the police chief. The other movie is "The Departed".

I don't have anything to add to this thread since I don't watch the show, other then I laughed my ass off when they made fun of it on "The Soup" for having what might well be the most expository 30 seconds of TV ever. It looked like the first or second scene (the credits were rolling at the bottom), and basically laid out every characters name, their relationships to each other, and a sufficient amount of back story.

I can't speak for the rest of the show but it was just way too over-the-top and unauthentic. "Hey younger bro, you graduated the academy after dropping out of law school--good thing our dad is the chief of police!" "I know right...hey don't laugh sis, you're the one who became a district attorney." "I know, but we can't all be detectives like you, other brother" "Don't blame me, it's grandpa's fault...he talked me into it when HE was the chief!!"

HAHA not verbatim obviously but it wasn't far from that. I got a good laugh out of it.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

This week's ep was ok. Not great, but not horrible either. 

I'm already sick of Frank and Kelly (the reporter.) Hope that really is over, but I'm sure it's not.

So being a templar wasn't a secret.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay so what happened to Danny's partner from the pilot episode? They were inseparable and then suddenly episode 2 and it's just Danny.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

If they said what happened to Danny's partner, I missed it.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> Okay so what happened to Danny's partner from the pilot episode? They were inseparable and then suddenly episode 2 and it's just Danny.


They probably felt that they needed a stronger female lead than the sister. I happen to agree; her "pain" over her daughter's trip to SF and her inability to be involved in each of Danny's cases was taking her nowhere fast.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Well whatever the reason, I feel it's a mistake. They had good chemistry and the actor was believable in the role.. moreso than the female cop they have him working with now.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

At first I kept seeing her as Christina Applegate's friend from Samantha Who. But I thought she did ok. I thought the scene where she tried to talk Danny out of doing something stupid with the guy they had in the back of the car was pretty good. Stopped seeing her as Andrea after that.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

hummingbird_206 said:


> At first I kept seeing her as Christina Applegate's friend from Samantha Who. But I thought she did ok. I thought the scene where she tried to talk Danny out of doing something stupid with the guy they had in the back of the car was pretty good. Stopped seeing her as Andrea after that.


Okay I just realized I'm a week behind on this show. I had been behind on them and tried to watch them all over the weekend. Apparently I missed this past Friday. I read your message and thought "HUH??" because I watched Samantha Who and would have immediately recognized someone from there. I had to hit IMDB to figure out what was going on. LOL

Okay back after I watch Friday's show.

For the record, I was referring to the other female he was working with in episode 2. This girl:
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0465670/


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

I think you have to be verrry careful when you do shows about terrorist bomb threats in NYC. If it isn't done really well, it just comes off as exploitative and tasteless, and I don't think this was done well at all. I also thought it was especially tacky to have the bomber riding around as they showed various famous sites around the city as potential targets. The whole thing just rubbed me the wrong way.

And they didn't have anyone to translate the Arabic threat except the guy they had in custody? WTH? Did I miss something there? That's ridiculous.

EDIT: Ah, ok, I did miss something. It was the guy explaining his own incorrect translation and what he actually meant to say.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm tempted to bail on this show if they don't bring back the Blue Templar plot real soon. The most we got this past episode was a hint that Danny has allot secret meetings that make him late.

With the show being so successful, I wonder if they're going to feel the prease soon to stick with the procedural style that has served them well.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

And again with the partner thing. Are these airing out of order? Now the Samantha Who chick is MIA and the other girl is back. Ugh.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I thought tonight was the weakest show yet. And I've liked it in general so far. Formulaic to a fault, even to the cop's family at the park, oh and her phone is dead.

An event big enough to have FBI & DHS sitting in, and Wahlberg & his partner are the only two cops at the scene for a while. And no one can keep the father from running out.

And Selleck is just mailing his role in. I watched with my wife tonight (a big TS fan), and even she said he's like cardboard in this role.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

astrohip said:


> And Selleck is just mailing his role in. I watched with my wife tonight (a big TS fan), and even she said he's like cardboard in this role.


I've thought the same. He's normally such a likable actor, and I don't _dislike_ him here, but he just seems so bland. Not at all an interesting character or portrayal.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Last night was by far the worst episode. We might as well have Danny be the damn police commissioner; how is it he always winds up as lead on the most interesting cases? (of course, I know why, but it requires a massive suspension of disbelief)



astrohip said:


> And Selleck is just mailing his role in. I watched with my wife tonight (a big TS fan), and even she said he's like cardboard in this role.


Totally agree. I think part of it has to do with the fact that he's used merely as a figurehead much like the grandfather. They're taking what should be a meaty role and turning it to crap.

"This will not happen. Not today. Not here."


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Killed the SP before the last episode. It just wasn't doing generic cop show as well as some others.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

SP on the verge of deletion here.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Just watched last wks ep. I enjoyed the crime story more than any show yet. Actually, it's the family stuff that I don't care for. It bores me to death, it's so trite.

The actress on this ep who played the stuck-up, snotty rich girl, Caitlin, was very very good. Funny. I bet we see more of that young actress in future.

I figured out why I don't care for Selleck in this role, his character is boring and he's not really that interesting an actor to play a character role anyway. He needs a gun and a badge in his hand, hunting down bad guys.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I just watched the last 2 weeks of eps. Show is ok, but definitely not in a big rush to watch it.

I'm not thrilled with Selleck either. When he was having the pep talk with his granddaughter it occurred to me why: I just don't see him in the wise fatherly role. Not working for me. I am glad they seem to have dropped his romance with the reporter.

But I am enjoying it enough to keep the SP. I just hope they get back to the Templar storyline. I think that could be interesting.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Hcour said:


> Just watched last wks ep. I enjoyed the crime story more than any show yet. Actually, it's the family stuff that I don't care for. It bores me to death, it's so trite.


Funny, I just came here write the exact opposite. I like the family story and the Blue Templar stuff (what little we get of it), but think the crime of the week stories are no better than any other procedural and bore me. If it was more of a serial, I'd like the show a lot more. As it is, I'm barely hanging on, fast forwarding through much of the procedural part.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Funny, I just came here write the exact opposite. I like the family story and the Blue Templar stuff (what little we get of it), but think the crime of the week stories are no better than any other procedural and bore me. If it was more of a serial, I'd like the show a lot more. As it is, I'm barely hanging on, fast forwarding through much of the procedural part.


Not much argument from me about the crime stories, but I do think they've improved the last few eps and I find them passable. I'm hoping the show will grow and I'm willing to give it a chance. They haven't done a darn thing with the Templar plotline.

If I didn't like any part of a show so much that I felt like FF thru it, I just wouldn't watch it at all. Kinda spoils the flow and continuity a bit, doesn't it?


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Huh? The show had the rookie cop find out that his deceased brother investigating the Templars may have been betrayed by his just new that last day FBI handler.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

While the show is a little "talky" for me and I'm not crazy about all of the family interaction, it's hard for me not to like any show with Tom Selleck as the central character.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Still watching. They sure are dragging out the Blue Templar thing. But whatever. I'm just enjoying the cop show stuff.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah, it's usually one tiny little tidbit each week. Hard to really work up much interest in the BT subplot at this point.

Selleck's character continues to irritate, and bore. He's practically a friggin' saint, for crimeny.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I know many people are annoyed with the Selleck character. I happen to like him, but I also in the far reaches of my mind play a game where I see the Commissioner as being the #1 guy behind the Blue Templar and that we're just not seeing that evil side (though I certainly can't see him being hehind the death of his son).

Makes me enjoy it more thinking there's really more behind the character than what he's been playing so far.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Well, that was a pretty lame ending to the Blue Templar storyline.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Well, that was a pretty lame ending to the Blue Templar storyline.


Not so much lame but too much Dias ex machina in the ending. Just too easy to put the parts together. A secret society for 40 years collapses just cause the commish is pissed?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

At least they didn't end with a big cliffhanger. It's seriously annoying when a series does that.


----------

